# Best way to widen plow



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 7.5 western ultramount pro plow but its on a 01 3500 dodge dually. Option one. I was thinking about letting my welder take a look at it and roll some steel and extend the frame a foot on each side and then getting a 8.5' cuttting edge. Option number two, buyers pro wings.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

J.R. Services;959707 said:


> I have a 7.5 western ultramount pro plow but its on a 01 3500 dodge dually. Option one. I was thinking about letting my welder take a look at it and roll some steel and extend the frame a foot on each side and then getting a 8.5' cuttting edge. Option number two, buyers pro wings.


The angle of the wings would help you carry more snow and might be cheaper by the time you pay for custom work and a new cutting edge.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd go with the wings, if it was mine.


----------



## Rickslawn (Dec 27, 2008)

maybe somebody might make some type of trade with you. there is always interesting stuff in the for sale forums,

R


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

If it's widened a foot on each side it will be 9.5 feet....


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

wings best $200 ive ever spent


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Donuts have worked well for me. 

For the plow, the Pro Wings would be the way to go. As mentioned, you might find someone who would want to swap, or you might find a bigger stand alone moldboard.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

ChevKid03;959861 said:


> If it's widened a foot on each side it will be 9.5 feet....


Thats what I was gonna say.... :laughing: The 8.5 cutting edge would look kinda silly on it.

Besides the Pro Wings, don't forget Western makes proper fitting heavy-duty wings. Probably wouldn't even cost as much as the custom fab job, be much stronger than the Buyers pieces, and would still be removeable if a situation required a narrower plow or plow transplant to another vehicle.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry a foot on each side would be 9.5, i think 8.5 would be better. I'm going to get a price for fabing it up and a price for installing wings. I've seen 2 ways to mount the wings, some people overlap the wings and the cutting edge and i've seen it where the wings and the edge just meet.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

As I understand it the western wings only mount on the newer ultra finish pro plus plow, and only on certain lengths.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

forestfireguy;960214 said:


> As I understand it the western wings only mount on the newer ultra finish pro plus plow, and only on certain lengths.


Theres a guy on here with them mounted on a Boss plow! lol A little creativity and anything fits anything....


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

OK FINE------- Good point, guess beers on me!!


----------



## twcharles184 (Oct 23, 2009)

I would recomend wings but depending on the condition of your plow i would hate to cut holes in the moleboard in case of resale to somebody who might not want them but thats your call. There was a guy on here with pics of his own custom made western style wings with step by step pics. It looked pretty good and he said he had 120 bucks into them. just a thought if your guna fab some up anyhow.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Welding shop said 200-300, guarenteed less than or equal to 300, for 6" on each side. By the time I buy the pro wings, ship them and get them installed, I'd have close to that in them. This guy has also built trailers and other miscallaneous items for me that have held up flawlessly and he knows how to make them look good too. He is also going to custom fit the cutting edge. If anyone has a link to the page where the guy custom fabbed extensions for his western, i'd apprieciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, but just adding 6" on each side isn't going to make much of a noticable differance. The Pro Wings add like 10" plus are angled, you will move a lot more snow with them.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

J.R. Services;959707 said:


> I have a 7.5 western ultramount pro plow but its on a 01 3500 dodge dually. Option one. I was thinking about letting my welder take a look at it and roll some steel and extend the frame a foot on each side and then getting a 8.5' cuttting edge. Option number two, buyers pro wings.


on a dually? how about both to make 8.5' expandeble to 9.7?


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

I also thought of the possibility of doing both. Will 8.5 clear rear wheels?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

This is what I made for mine...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93896


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

starc;960975 said:


> This is what I made for mine...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93896


has to be one of the nices sets of wings i have ever seen home made. GREAT JOB.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks bud


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I hear that product they advertise on late night T.V. works well.....I believe its called Extenze !!!

On a real note I would say wings is the way to go....but before you spend the money on pro wings look at the western brand wings. Yes they are little bit more money but you get more than a slab of rubber! and if you follow my posts you know I am a HUGE fan of using the wings made by each plow manufacturer for their own plow NOT the generic pro wings. a side by side comparison will change anyones minds IMO


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

if your going too spend the $$$ I would go as big as you need . I had my fab guy build the frames for my wings I put on my bobcat plow and then put super slick poly the dump liner on the wings,angled them forward 30* and added a foot on each side..


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

CARDOCTOR;959866 said:


> wings best $200 ive ever spent


Ditto- Couldnt do what we do with out them


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this a poly or steel?


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

if you are talking about the plow-steel


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I would go with the buyers pro wings and they are stronger then the western wings. The western wings fold like pretzels when you hit a curb.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

J.R. Services;960822 said:


> Welding shop said 200-300, guarenteed less than or equal to 300, for 6" on each side. By the time I buy the pro wings, ship them and *get them installed*, I'd have close to that in them. This guy has also built trailers and other miscallaneous items for me that have held up flawlessly and he knows how to make them look good too. He is also going to custom fit the cutting edge. If anyone has a link to the page where the guy custom fabbed extensions for his western, i'd apprieciate it. Thanks again.


I mean no disrespect, but if you need to get them installed, you should have your guy weld up some extensions. Besides what you want and need can be a welded on permanent fixture, and will be stronger than ANY aftermarket pinned on extension. I would do them in a similar fashion to the ones *starc* made. Those are sweet!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

f250man;963518 said:


> Well I would go with the buyers pro wings and they are stronger then the western wings. The western wings fold like pretzels when you hit a curb.


I think thats the first time I've ever heard someone say the Pro Wings are stronger than the OEM stuff... but my only experience is with the Boss pieces, and you ain't gonna bend them too easy! I assumed the Western ones were of similar quality...?


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

AbsoluteH&L;963672 said:


> I mean no disrespect, but if you need to get them installed, you should have your guy weld up some extensions. Besides what you want and need can be a welded on permanent fixture, and will be stronger than ANY aftermarket pinned on extension. I would do them in a similar fashion to the ones *starc* made. Those are sweet!


The reason I would get pro wings installed is because I would want the brackets welded on instead of bolted. I think I may go to a total of 9' on the plow and then add wings later. Does anybody think that adding 18" might be too much for the plow itself?


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Agreed with the rest....get the wings!

Best $200 I've ever spent. 
All you need is to have your welder just weld the backing plate the brackets onto the plow. 
It comes with the manual of the right sizes/dimensions on how to install them. 
It's best if you let your rubber overlap your cutting edge by less then 1/2 inch. No more and no less. Leaving a gap will sometimes let snow through and will piss you off. 

Anybody looking to buy your plow...thats if you were to ever sell it...would probably like the fact that it's already setup for wings...everybody wants wings. 

The fact that they are angled in a little gives it more holding power and you'll be able to push a lot more snow. Didn't affect windrowing either.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Remember...if it's not a V, and you extend it to 9' and then add wings...you're going to need to take the wings off in between each lot because you can't be more then 10' wide...
I had my brackets bolted on...and after that, I welded them. I also welded the resister plate/backer plate for the large center hole that goes through the moldboard. The wings come on and off within one minute with 6 spring clamps. 
The only downfall....after one season of plowing with that rubber, you'll need to flip the rubber over for next season. Drill new holes and use the other side. I'm not for sure if you can flip them again 90* and use the two sides that haven't hit the ground?? Are they square? I forgot...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody put wings on an old Western Uni poly plow?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

derekbroerse;963724 said:


> I think thats the first time I've ever heard someone say the Pro Wings are stronger than the OEM stuff... but my only experience is with the Boss pieces, and you ain't gonna bend them too easy! I assumed the Western ones were of similar quality...?


ditto has to be the first time I've ever heard someone say they thought the pro wings were stronger. But again the only OEM wings I have really ever actually got to run are the BOSS ones and as stated above "you ain't gonna bend them too easy"

On a side note I try not to hit curbs xysport


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Here it is all done. More to come after paint. Total cost with new .5"x6"x8.5' edge 350.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicely done.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I'd still add the removable wings to maximize productivity...


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

derekbroerse;980869 said:


> I'd still add the removable wings to maximize productivity...


Exactly, you'd have something then.


----------

